# I have a diet question



## 15747 (Jun 16, 2005)

I have heard that adding fiber to your diet can help with IBS, is this still true for the people who suffer from d instead of constipation?


----------



## 17937 (Jun 27, 2005)

I would also like to know this! I was told to add fiber and some those drinks that help regulate you even though i have D and pain.~karyn


----------

